# كل ماتحتاجه من الصين www.alshkr.com



## شكري (10 يناير 2011)

*كل ماتحتاجه من الصين www.alshkr.com*


*بسم الله **الرحمن الرحيم*​


*السلام **عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​

*تحية عطرة**لجميع اعضاء المنتدى*


*نحن مؤسسة**الكميت للاستيراد مقره الرئيسي في جدة طريق**المدينة**المركز السعودي للاعمال نرحب **بكم **وبكل من يرغب الاستيراد اوالزيارة الى**الصين** او**الدخول الى **بوابة التجارة الى **الصين** يسرنا ان **نقدم لكم جميع الخدمات داخل**الصين** من تسهيلات **في **تحركاتكم ومعاملاتكم التجارية**مع الجهات **المعنية ونسعى الى توفير راحة العميل عن طريق **دراسة**الاسواق الصينية وانواع البضائع **الجديده **وكافة عروض الاسعار المتوفرة داخل **الصين.*


*كل **ماتحتاجه** من **الصين(**www.alshkr.com**) *​


*ايميل**[email protected]*​

*ايميل **[email protected]*


----------

